# Hoyt TurboHawk noise progress



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

on the two Hoyts I have owned, those leetches didn't last more than 100 shots. I like catwhiskers. Another thing to do to quite your bow, if it has a stock string suppressor, change it out. That rubber is hard.


----------



## Otters (Jun 10, 2010)

It did not have a string suppressor. I actually looked at buying one. The bow has no tap on the belly and I couldn't figure out how to get a front mount around the dampner in the riser.

I have plenty of whisker around. Do they work as well as the leaches?

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

the bowjax that slide over your string will last longer than the leeches


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

There are a couple of makers that make string suppressors that fit into where your lower risor shock is. I think that whiskers work just as good as leetches, if not better.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I was shooting a 02 hoyt havotek. Bought a Turbohawk and I am in awww of how quiet it shoots. To each there own I quess. I bought the bare bow and just switched my stuff over to it. Not a bad bow for under $600 tax included.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

for a string suppressor do a search for the bow rattler. Kirk will do you good.
I'd go with whiskers over anything else to a string silencer. They do work just as well. You could also try putting a whisker on the cable just below the yoke. Also try some mini limbsavers on your accy's. Also try a cable guard dampener. Bow jax and limbsaver both make something for your cable guard. I actually have both on mine.

And if nothing else depending on what arrow you're shooting a heavier arrow will def take some noise down too.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

easyeriq said:


> on the two Hoyts I have owned, those leetches didn't last more than 100 shots.


If leeches aren't positioned correctly, they will last about 100 shots.

On my bows, I get 6-12 months of regular shooting, on my Katera's with good clearance, they have lased a year & 1/2.

Place them as close to the end serving as possible, and adjust them if they travel. A Neet string seperator is the best tool I've tried yet for moving them.


----------



## donwag (Dec 2, 2005)

Search the classified ads on here for a Vibekiller made by Coolhand luke. There are some pictures on here of this if you search turbohawk vibekiller. I have one on my turbowhawk and couldn't be happier with the performance and the fit. I hope this helps. Oh and it mounts to the rear instead of the front.


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

I switched out my stock silencers on my Turbohawk to cat whiskers 'cus they last longer. The VibeKiller from CoolHandLuke here on ArcheryTalk will work wonders on your Turbohawk.











Although the Fuse string silencers didn't last very long on my string, they hold up on my cables very nice. Here's a breakdown of what I do on my TH:

VibeKiller set to just barely touch the string
Cat Whiskers on string, set just at the end of the servings
Fuse string silencers in the cables (both on the lower halves)
The RiserShox that I took out of my riser for my VibeKiller - I got two more from my Hoyt shop. One went in each hole on top and bottom of my riser, and the third in my sight rail.










Hope this helps!


----------



## Otters (Jun 10, 2010)

*Nice mods*

Wow, nice mods! I'm to the point where I need to decide if I want to continue adding stuff or look at an upgrade. It looks like all models above the TurboHawk have the rear stabilizer tap.

I do think I will look into VibeKiller. For something that cheap, it's worth a try. Thanks, that helps a lot!


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

Otters said:


> Wow, nice mods! I'm to the point where I need to decide if I want to continue adding stuff or look at an upgrade. It looks like all models above the TurboHawk have the rear stabilizer tap.
> 
> I do think I will look into VibeKiller. For something that cheap, it's worth a try. Thanks, that helps a lot!


For what its worth, I had three people on separate occasions last 3D shoot tell me that my bow was the quietest compound they have ever heard.


----------

